# Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!



## Werderjung (19. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte Euch mal fragen, wie und wo Ihr Eure Fische säubert?
Ich habe vor mir hinter einen Gartenhaus ein Platz dafür herzurichten.
Meine bisherige Idee ist, eine Edelstahlplatte/Spühlschrank an der Rückwand zu montieren und einen Wasserzugang zu verlegen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Varianten & Ideen posten würdet.

Viele Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Skogsoyfan (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Hallo Frank,

Edelstahlplatte / Spüle ist natürlich am einfachsten sauberzuhalten. Denk aber bitte daran, dass du eine Holzunterlage benötigst, um die Fische zu verarbeiten, sonst verbringst du die meiste Zeit mit Messerschärfen.
Wie sieht es mit dem Wasserablauf aus.einen Eimer unter den Ablauf der Spüle zu stellen wäre das Einfachste , musst nur aufpassen , dass durch Siebe der Ablauf nicht verstopft, wenn Fischabfälle reingeraten.
Die Entsorgung der Abfälle und des Wassers ( in der Toilette ?? ) erfordert wiederum Wege.
Denk auch an eine ausreichende Beleuchtung des Schlachtplatzes, wenn du vom Angeln nach Hause kommst und es ist schon dämmrig oder gar dunkel, dann nützt dir dein Schlachtplatz ohne Licht gar nichts. Es sei denn , du verschiebst das Ausnehmen auf den nächsten Morgen.
Auch sollte der Standplatz mit befestigtem Untergrund ( Betonplatten o.ä. ) versehen sein, sonst stehst du vielleicht in knöcheltiefem Schlamm, wenn du mit der Fischversorgung fertig bist.

Gruß

Skogsoyfan


quote=Werderjung;2160591]Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte Euch mal fragen, wie und wo Ihr Eure Fische säubert?
Ich habe vor mir hinter einen Gartenhaus ein Platz dafür herzurichten.
Meine bisherige Idee ist, eine Edelstahlplatte/Spühlschrank an der Rückwand zu montieren und einen Wasserzugang zu verlegen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Varianten & Ideen posten würdet.

Viele Grüße,

Frank[/quote]


----------



## Zanderlui (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

wir haben einen tisch mit edelstahl platte.zum umher fahren auf rädern dort wird geschlachtet daneben ist ein wasserhahn zum säubern und die fischabfälle kommen auf die wiese für unsere hühner die freuen sich sehr darüber!!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Hallo,

also ich habe ein Gartenhäuschen dafür mit einer Arbeitsplatte, Wasser so wie Abwasseranschluß und natürlich Strom ( Licht und Kühlschrank ).

Das Becken zum ausspühlen und reinigen ist im mom noch in Arbeit.
Wird 1 m lang und 40 cm breit. Somit kann man auch mal einen größeren Fang ohne Probleme versorgen.

Ist vorallem im Winter und bei schlechtem Wetter sehr angenehm zu arbeiten.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab mir son Spühlenteil ( 2 Spühlbecken = 1 x zum ausspühlen der Fische 1 x mit Plastikwanne für den fertigen Fischen ) höher gelegt um nicht so gebückt die Fische ausnehmen zu müssen :q . Ausgenommen wird auf einem großen Filitierbrett . Die Wasserzufuhr hab ich mit Gardena Anschlüssen am Wasserhahn im Garten verbunden und den Abfluß mit einen dicken Schlauch in den Komposthaufen abgeleitet . Für die groben Fischabfälle hab ich einen kleinen Eimer an der Seite hängen und das funktioniert supie :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## peterws (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Ist ja irre, wie ihr Euch zu Hause alle eingerichtet habt ... bei mir passiert das alles in der Küche.


----------



## Zanderlui (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

@peterws

du schuppst also auch barsche in der küche???
und wie machst du sauber?|supergri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Also ich hätte zwar ne passende (Wasch-)Küche, wo das keinen stören würde, aber nichtsdesdotrotz nehm ich 2 Baueimer - einen für den Fisch, einen für Wasser und verziehe mich auf den grossen Hauklotz auf der Wiese- etwas ab vom Haus.

Denn spätestens beim Zander schuppen wird der Reinigungsaufwand hinterher enorm. 
So giesse ich hinterher einmal mit nem Eimer frischem Wasser über den Klotz und gut.
Der Wassereimer wird ins klo entsorgt. Was noch auf der wiese rumfliegt, picken die Vögel bis zum nächsten tag weg. Die Schuppen verschwinden in der wiese (hat sogar düngewirkung)

Licht gibt zur not ne Baustellenlampe.

Die Feinarbeit erledige ich anschliessend in der Küche, da landet der Fisch ja eh.

Ich käme jedenfalls nicht auf die Idee, da nen extra Platz für anzulegen, obwohl das hier kein thema wäre.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ich käme jedenfalls nicht auf die Idee, da nen extra Platz für anzulegen, obwohl das hier kein thema wäre.


Es hat schon was, wenn man gut arbeiten kann, z.B. auf einen Gittertisch und Flutlicht! 
Wie Du aber schon schreibst -- das Saubermachen. |uhoh:
Grüne Wiese (selbstreinigend) und ein Wasserschlauch mit starkem Strahl sind auf jeden Fall notwendig, damit das schnell wieder in Ordnung kommt und nicht zu einer Putzerei ausartet.
Ich finde aber Kunststoffbretter weit besser und auf Dauer erheblich hygienischer als Holz. Selbst dieses Ü40cm Filierbrett mit starker Klemme arbeitet ganz hervorragend, kann man auch gut als Ausnehme-Schneidunterlage nehmen, ohne geht ja nun mal gar nicht wie schon festgestellt.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



peterws schrieb:


> Ist ja irre, wie ihr Euch zu Hause alle eingerichtet habt ... bei mir passiert das alles in der Küche.


 
genau wie bei mir. |rolleyes


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



> Ich finde aber Kunststoffbretter weit besser und auf Dauer erheblich hygienischer als Holz.



Das ist ein Irrglaube. Da Holz Antibakterielle Säuren enthält und somit Keimtötend wirkt sind auf Holzschneidbrettern weit weniger Keime zu finden als auf Kunstoffschneidbrettern. Das wurde mehrfach getestet.

Ausserdem hab ich lieber Holzabrieb im Essen statt Kunstoffabrieb. Aber das ist vermutlich Geschmackssache. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Werderjung (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Hatte vieles noch nicht bedacht...

Fallls jemand noch ein paar Ideen oder sogar Fotos hat, immer her damit!

Werde am WE. mal die Baumärkte unsicher machen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Aber eines wurde nicht angesprochen:
Wohin mit den Schlachtabfällen ?
Ein Tabu - Thema ???


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Die Abfälle landen bei mir um die Ecke im Kanal!! So haben die Fische auch noch was davon ;-)


----------



## peterws (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Aber eines wurde nicht angesprochen:
> Wohin mit den Schlachtabfällen ?
> Ein Tabu - Thema ???



Schlachtabfälle gehören in den RESTMÜLL! (In den meisten Gemeinden ist das die graue Tonne.)

@zanderlui:
Ich schuppe selten, meist schneide ich auch bei kleineren Fischen Filets und schneide die Haut ab. Aber Schuppen in der Küche ist echt 'ne Sauerei, da habt ihr schon recht.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



peterws schrieb:


> Schlachtabfälle gehören in den RESTMÜLL! (In den meisten Gemeinden ist das die graue Tonne.)
> 
> Aber denkt daran die Abfälle in einen luftdichten
> Beutel! Sonst laufen da im Sommer die Maden über den Deckelrand!#q


----------



## steve 09 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

HALLO #h
Da ich das mit meinen fischen gleich am see löse
habe ich auch kein problem mit den schuppen  
die innereien kommen auch in einer tüte und dann in die tonne 

ach so das mit den barschen und den schuppen habe ich nicht da ich die haut abzieh also zwei Schnitte an der rückenflosse und dann nur runter zum Bauch ziehen und am Schwanz anfangen und den Kopf zum schluss abschneiden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrglaube. Da Holz Antibakterielle Säuren enthält und somit Keimtötend wirkt sind auf Holzschneidbrettern weit weniger Keime zu finden als auf Kunstoffschneidbrettern. Das wurde mehrfach getestet.


Ich kann Dir nur tw. widersprechen, weil ich die richtigen Sachen gerade nicht finde, aber hier z.B was dazu:
www.fleischerei-bg.de/hautschutz/downloads/Zusammenfassung_EGAO.pdf 
"Sofern möglich, sollte der Reinigung mittels Spülmaschine mit integriertem Programm zur Keimreduzierung der Vorzug gegenüber der manuellen Reinigung eingeräumt werden."

Das geht mit den Kunststoffbrettern dauerhaft sehr gut, das Programm heißt Spülen auf größter Hitze. Mit Holz je nach Art und Nutzunggsintensität geht es auch, aber den Hauklotz in den Spüler wird sicher schwierig!  
Wie in dem Artikel steht, kommt die Kontamination von Fisch und Fleisch vornehmlich aus dem Schneidbrett. Kann sich ja jeder leicht überlegen, wieviel Blut, Fischsaft und Schleim man aus welchem wie rauhen wie gebrauchten Holz noch wieder herausbekommt.


----------



## Hörmy (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Schlachtabfälle gehören in die BRAUNE TONNE!

Dem Bio Abfall! Und diese Tonne sollte draussen stehen!

Meine Stadt stellt solch eine Tonne kolo!

Ich machs mittlerweile immer im Garten bei Eltern. In der Küche ist mir das ne Nummer zu hart mittlerweile. Krieg immer Mecker von Frauchen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



Hörmy schrieb:


> Ich machs mittlerweile immer im Garten bei Eltern. In der Küche ist mir das ne Nummer zu hart mittlerweile. Krieg immer Mecker von Frauchen..


|muahah: Wenn DAS der Ferkelfahnder sieht!


----------



## Hörmy (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |muahah: Wenn DAS der Ferkelfahnder sieht!


 
Der wer? ;+


----------



## Blauzahn (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Was Angeldet meint.... 



Hörmy schrieb:


> *Ich machs mittlerweile immer im Garten* bei Eltern. In der *Küche ist mir das ne Nummer zu hart* mittlerweile. *Krieg immer Mecker von Frauchen*..



Der Ferkelfahnder wird es gebührend mit einem Blaulicht ehren. #6


----------



## Hörmy (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Das ja schön, aber was bitte macht der Ferkelfahnder?
Ich mein, durch das ROT sehe ich, das es vielleicht zweideutig zu lesen ist. Aber ich konnte leider keinen User finden, Namens Ferkelfahnder.

Nur Ferkelwemser... hab ich was falsch gemacht? Etikette nicht berücksichtigt? Dann tuts mir leid! Hab mir extra die Boardregeln nochmal durchgelesen.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Suche mal nach Honeyball...

...im übrigen ist das kein Problem, im Gegenteil, diese ganze Ferkelfahnderei ist recht lustig und bereichert durchaus das Board... also keine Angst


----------



## goeddoek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Keine Bange Stefan - ist nichts Schlimmes :m

Wenn jemand hier etwas schreibt, was eindeutig zweideutig ist, dann kommt das in die Boardferkelwahl. Da können nachher alle abstimmen, welche Aussage sie am witzigsten finden.

Lustige Geschichte ( für die Meisten zumindest  ) die der Unterhaltung dient.

Also - alles in Ordnung #h


----------



## Hörmy (20. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Na dann bin ich aber froh.. 

könnt Ihr aufnehmen wenn Ihr wollt.. :vik:


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Fische mache ich meist schon am Wasser sauber. Die Reste wandern direkt in die Elbe den Rest besorgen die Möven, Aale, Zander oder die Krabben. Wenn ich zu Hause Filetiere dann lege ich den Fisch einfach auf Zeitung auf den Küchentisch und dann wandert alles zusammen in eine Plastiktüte und dann in den Müll.
Sollte ich draußen und bei Nacht säubern wollen habe ich ja immer meine Kopflampe. Aale zum beispiel werden grundsätzlich IMMER sofort nach dem Fang ausgenommen. Die Feinarbeit geschieht dann zu Hause im Eimer Wasser. Das Wasser geht dann in die Büsche oder ins Klo.


----------



## Honeyball (21. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |muahah: Wenn DAS der Ferkelfahnder sieht!


Hat er jetzt dank aufmerksamer Beobachter :vik:
--------------


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Ferkelfahnder wird es gebührend mit einem Blaulicht ehren. #6


Aber sischer doch :q:q:q
--------------


Hörmy schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich aber froh..
> könnt Ihr aufnehmen wenn Ihr wollt.. :vik:


Da hätte ich Dich auch gar nicht erst gefragt. Und damit Du weißt, was Dich erwartet, schau Dir doch einfach mal diesen Thread an. Den gibt's jeden Monat neu und beim nächsten Mal garantiert mit Deiner Beteiligung.#h
--------------

Denn so einer Meldung


Hörmy schrieb:


> Ich machs mittlerweile immer im Garten bei Eltern. In der Küche ist mir das ne Nummer zu hart mittlerweile. Krieg immer Mecker von Frauchen..


gebührt natürlich ein


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur tw. widersprechen, weil ich die richtigen Sachen gerade nicht finde, aber hier z.B was dazu:
> www.fleischerei-bg.de/hautschutz/downloads/Zusammenfassung_EGAO.pdf
> "Sofern möglich, sollte der Reinigung mittels Spülmaschine mit integriertem Programm zur Keimreduzierung der Vorzug gegenüber der manuellen Reinigung eingeräumt werden."
> 
> ...



Ich kenne deine Fischgrössen ja nicht  , aber ohne jetzt übertreiben zu wollen, ein Brett, was für nen anständigen Zander geeignet ist kriegt man kaum in eine handelsübliche Spülmaschine, egal welches material. Die Haushaltsmaschinen haben auch kein solches Spezialprogramm. (120 Grad werden benötigt um alles abzutöten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 
Und die Gewerblichen Ordnungen sind auch kaum eine Hilfe, da dort aufgrund der Nutzungsintensität Holz eh völlig ungeeignet ist. Das würd nie richtig trocken. Klar, dass es da unhygienischer wäre (und daher auch nicht zulässig) Denn gerade die Feuchte Umgebung bedingt ja gutes Keimwachstum.
Daher nimmt Dein Artikel bzgl. der Holz vs. Kunstofffrage auch ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Stellung!

P.S. Ich hätte auch gar keine Spülmaschine  
Und der Hauklotz wird eh mit der Kettensäge gesäubert. - bis er zu klein wird, dann gibts nen neuen.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Hörmy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Was denn mit Desinfizierungszeuch für die Finger? 

Zieht ein und macht alles kaputt was schädlich ist. 

Braucht man dann noch die Spülmaschine?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Und der Hauklotz wird eh mit der Kettensäge gesäubert. - bis er zu klein wird, dann gibts nen neuen.


Die Lösung ist natürlich kaum zu schlagen! :m

Also ein Schneidbrett muß nicht unbedingt 100% des Fisches abdecken. Dieses übiche US-Produkt mit Klemme tut das aber sogar schon richtig gut, und wenn die Schwanzflosse bei einem normalen Brett runterragt ist das auch piepegal. Notfalls legt man ein zweites an.
Entscheidend ist das Schneidbrett ja unter dem Messerschnitt, wo man reinschneidet und zerteilt, nicht beim längs filieren. Geht also z.B. am hygienischten auch eine Stahlspüle und ein verschiebbares Kunststoffbrett. 

Wobei man unterscheiden muß, was man mit dem Fisch macht: Geht der Fisch frisch gleich in die Pfanne, ist der ganze Bakterien+Hygienekrams auf der Unterlage ziemlich egal, hauptsache die war wirklich längere Zeit trocken.
Soll dagegen eingefroren oder noch eine Zeit gelagert werden, merkt man schon einen Unterschied, wie gut man alles zu belebte entfernt, säubert und mit cleanen Werkzeugen arbeitet.

Mit Desinfizierungsmitteln würde ich nicht gerade darauf arbeiten wollen, vor allem wenn das ans Fleisch kommt? #t
Im ersten Ausnehmen-Reinigungsschritt ist eh alles schmaddelig, danach sollte man zunehmend sauber werden, auch z.B. nicht mit blutig/schleimigen Patschern auf den Muskelfleischflächen rumgrabbeln.


----------



## fisherb00n (26. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitsplatte zum Fische ausnehmen!*

Ich nehm nen alten Gartentisch (steht immer auf meiner Terasse), Gartenschlauch und alte Zeitung...Fischabfälle werden dann im Garten vergraben...die Würmer sorgen für den Rest


----------

